# 92 Sentra Alternator Problem



## generalhummell (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi,

This is the first time I have posted to this forum. I have a 92 Nissan sentra and have owned it for 5 months. Three days ago as I was going to work, the battery light came on and when the engine was idleing, there was a slight whine. Today I was running errands, the engine was starting fine, I stoped at a store, shut the car off, came back out within 5 minutes and there was nothing. A boost got the car started and it started smoothly. It seemed as though the battery was powering all accessories not the alternator, for after about 5 minutes, touching the brakes would cause all power to shut off. I bought a new battery to eliminate that possibility, however the battery light is still on, and I believe this battery is now draining. I suspect that the alternator is not charging the battery, and the battery is running everything else. Does anyone have any tips or things to watch out for when going to a shop. I am taking it to a Canadian Tire tommorow morning (only thing open on Sat.) Is the alternator in need of replacement, or, is it a fuse problem, electrical wireing problem? Any help will be greatly appreciated!!

Sincerly,

Kris


----------

